# This is where all the snow is.



## ALLSKIING (Jan 9, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/alaska-town-tries-dig-huge-snow-dump-232753203.html


----------



## Nick (Jan 9, 2012)

Pack up the moving truck


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like Matt Lillard made the right move


New snow (24 hrs) (in.):	6
Base depth (in.):	66 - 144

Average Snowfall (in.):	300
Summit elevation (ft.):	2,617
Summit elevation (ft.):	1,208


----------



## legalskier (Jan 9, 2012)

*Here, too:*

St. Anton....and you can ski!







_According to information of the police is now the Vorarlberg Arlberg pass open . Travel to Bregenz and Innsbruck and the Arlberg tunnel direction are thus possible. · The entrance to the S16 Arlberg expressway from St. Anton is still *closed*. Next information tomorrow (Tuesday) about 06.15 clock. 
· The entire Arlberg Pass road is open.
· The St. Dorfstraße Gsör between Gand and remains *closed*.
· The main road between the toll Pettneu and St. Jacob , and between Schnann Pettneu and remains *closed*. On the connection between Schnann Flirsch and is the only main road (not the village street) is open._
Link: http://www.stantonamarlberg.com/de/...-ein-wochenende-mit-starkem-schneefall-3.html


http://www.onthesnow.com/austria/st-anton-am-arlberg/skireport.html


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSW68RyAyro&feature=player_embedded


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2012)

legalskier said:


> St. Anton....and you can ski!
> 
> 
> http://www.onthesnow.com/austria/st-anton-am-arlberg/skireport.html



Yep it happens.  Often.  I skied into St. Christoph and was told the road shuttle was canceled due to an avalanche that would take two days to clear.  I was told to ski back, across three mountains to my original St. Anton base.  And do it all before sundown.


----------



## Nick (Jan 9, 2012)

legalskier said:


> St. Anton....and you can ski!



Anyone else look at that picture and just think, what would it take to huck it over the top?


----------

